# You're An EXTREME ******* When...



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

1.You let your 14-year-old daughter smoke at the dinner table in front of her kids.

2.The Blue Book value of your truck goes up and down depending on how much gas is in it.

3.You've been married three times and still have the same in-laws.

4.You think a woman who is out of your league bowls on a different night.

5.You wonder how service stations keep their rest-rooms so clean.

6.Someone in your family died right after saying, 'Hey, guys, watch this.'

7.You think Dom Perignon is a Mafia leader.

8.Your wife's hairdo was once ruined by a ceiling fan.

9.Your junior prom offered day care.

10. You think the last words of the Star-Spangled Banner are 'Gentlemen, start your engines.'

11. You lit a match in the bathroom and your house exploded right off its wheels.

12. The Halloween pumpkin on your porch has more teeth than your spouse.

13. You have to go outside to get something from the fridge.

14. One of your kids was born on a pool table.

15. You need one more hole punched in your card to get a freebie at the House of Tattoos.

16. You can't get married to your sweetheart because there's a law against it.

17. You think loading the dishwasher means getting your wife drunk.

And in closing...

Two good ol' boys in an Alabama trailer park were sitting around talking one afternoon over a cold beer after getting off work at the local Nissan plant. After a 
while the 1st guy says to the 2nd, "If'n I was to sneak over to your trailer Saturday 'n make love to your wife while you was off huntin' and she got pregnant and had a baby, would that make us kin?"

The 2nd guy crooked his head sideways for a minute, scratched his head and squinted his eyes thinking real hard about the question. Finally, he says, "Well, I don't know about kin, but it would make us even!"


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I resemble most of those remarks...


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Hopefully I didn't offend!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

hunting777 said:


> Hopefully I didn't offend!


Nah...actually you missed some. Like...when you get divorced just to marry your wife's sister...or something like that. I can proudly say that both my sister and I were the only two in our family to not marry a cousin. Mom and dad were cousins, and my 3 brothers all married one of their cousins .... but at least none of them was first cousins. !!!!


----------

